# Waking up with headaches??



## Jaysmummy

For the past 4 or 5 mornings now I've been waking up with a horrible headache :nope:

It's usually gone within a couple of hours or so but I really struggle to drag myself out of bed! Had to given in this morning and take 2 paracetamol!

I'm thinking its something to do with hormones? Or that I haven't eaten since the night before?

xx


----------



## mum2beagain

I have suffered with bad headaches throughout my whole pregnancy it's horrible isn't it, if they persist it's best ti get checked though incase of pre e xxx


----------



## fionagrace

Ive been having these too.. About a month ago they got really bad, I started iron tablets and they eased off but now they are back and ive been waking with the worst headaches for the past 4 days :dohh:
My midwife doesn't seem concerned but told me to look out for Pre-e symptoms. She said its more than likely hormone related.
Hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## Jaysmummy

I had a MW appt last week and all was fine except leukocytes in my sample.

My Dad has a home blood pressure monitor and I checked it yesterday and that was fine so not too concerned about pre e at the moment.

Just bloody annoying more than anything especially when I gotta get up with 2 kids at 6am :nope:

xx


----------



## Maple Leaf

It's definitely the hormones (progesterone in fact!!) I guess you are one of the unlucky ones. I get them too but I find a couple of Tylenol or paracetamol (in the UK) manages to shift them. 

I always look out for other signs, in case it's pre-e but this is my 3rd pregnancy and I always suffer with headaches in 3rd tri.


----------



## Clara cluck

Drink lots of water hunni! I tend to get a piercing feeling in the side of my head when I don't drink enough. I also had a couple of bugs in my urine from being a bit dehydrated. Sip water all day even if you're not feeling thirsty, apparently when you're thirsty it means you're already a bit dehydrated.

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## sweetpeaxo

I've been getting a lot of headaches too :( not sure if it's due to not drinking enough water? although I do have high blood pressure and just started a medication a few days ago, but ugh. I hate waking up and doing stuff when my head's bothering me...


----------



## Jaysmummy

Clara cluck said:


> Drink lots of water hunni! I tend to get a piercing feeling in the side of my head when I don't drink enough. I also had a couple of bugs in my urine from being a bit dehydrated. Sip water all day even if you're not feeling thirsty, apparently when you're thirsty it means you're already a bit dehydrated.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon x

Ooooo interesting, I had a sample sent off and the doc said it had grown a bug but not one that causes UTIs, maybe its dehydration?? And that's causing the leukocytes too?

I've also noticed my wee is pretty dark and sometimes orangey too!!!

Need to get drinking then :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## mrsrof

Jaysmummy said:


> Clara cluck said:
> 
> 
> Drink lots of water hunni! I tend to get a piercing feeling in the side of my head when I don't drink enough. I also had a couple of bugs in my urine from being a bit dehydrated. Sip water all day even if you're not feeling thirsty, apparently when you're thirsty it means you're already a bit dehydrated.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon x
> 
> Ooooo interesting, I had a sample sent off and the doc said it had grown a bug but not one that causes UTIs, maybe its dehydration?? And that's causing the leukocytes too?
> 
> I've also noticed my wee is pretty dark and sometimes orangey too!!!
> 
> Need to get drinking then :thumbup:
> 
> XxClick to expand...

I was going to suggest exactly this, I know I get dehydrated really easily and often wake up feeling really rubbish, especially since I've probably been for a wee several times in the night, which would only exacerbate the dehydration! I remember being in a & e once a few years ago and I went to the loo and on the back of the toilet door was a "pee chart" which had different colours on it and showed you what colour it should be (basically it should be a pale straw-yellow colour and clear!). 

I've also started keeping a bottle of water beside the bed which I sip from every time I wake up!


----------

